# aahhhh, signs of a rebound



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

ok so after my catastrophic wipe out (in my eyes any how) i have taken the time to sit back and reflect on my poor choices and attempt to make a plan for moving forward.... 1st i will get more sand.. 2nd a bit more rock... 3rd i will chill until all signs of life are growing like crazy before i stock.... as i sat tonight and checked out the tank i noted a few possitive signs... i have pods roaming round everywhere again (good) one of my corals looks like it is coming out of hiding (better) and upon testing all my water params are great (best chance for success) .. so the rebound is under way.:-?


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Sounds like you're on the right track. Good luck with it.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Glad to hear things are improving!


----------



## xrayjeeper83 (Sep 6, 2009)

glad to hear you havent given up


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

give up?!?!?!? i may get cranky and whine a LOT but give up is just not in my nature... i am far to stubborn to bother... besides giving up is for quitters LOL.... i was very relieved at some of the signs myself and continue to watch and see where it goes .. i am also still planning on giving it a bit of a boost over the next few weeks to get things moving a little faster...


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

so over the last few days i was having this mysterious issue with my over flow to my sump not working proerly and almost flooding my dining room.... so i did the usual cleaned the line, force fed water through with a powerhead and all looked good.. still had the issue so i reajusted the flow from the return pump to the 1st chamber (set up to avoid burning out my pump and over whelming the outflow that can not keep up with full blast) everything re tuned did wonderful..... this morning i come down and turn on the lights and everything is running smooth however i startled one of my cats who thinks my sump is his personal sauna and drinking fountain while the little guy was scrambling to get out and not get in trouble i heard a "pop" sound. he moved a piece of plexi that hit the ball valve and readjusted my flow to the tank!!!!!!!! mystery solved he keeps messing with the valve.. so this weekend a new hood is to be built LOL
oh and i also noted the pods are running rampant all over the tank and i think i may be in for another diatom bloom which is a really good sign that everything is back on track...

sorry for the wall of text


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

Naughty Kitty!!!!
I'm so glad everything is getting back to normal!


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Lets see some pics!


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

ok ok ok the pix are coming in a few minutes... my hunny is loading them off the camera and after we file transfer i will post give me like 30 minutes or so ...LOL geeeez pas you sound like me LOL... keep in mind a few things when looking at the pix..
1) my wife and kids love me (A LOOOOOOOOOT)
2) we are going altra slow in restocking but they Had to get me something since i was so upset over the wipe out
(there words not mine)
3) most of my day was spend attempting to change the over flow design and hitting about 9 billion snaggs along the way so the sum is actually off line ATM but should be back on line tomorrow..... GGGRRRRRRRRRRRr

and i am a SPOILED BRAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

ok pic heavy you were warned


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

This is why I like pictures. Now I feel like I understand your tank. You just can't describe in words the things learned looking at pics. Very nice shots.... glad you included equipment, drain lines, etc.

I bet that brown algae on the back glass of your display is driving you crazy as an eye sore. Just give it time. When your alkalinity and calcium levels become more stable as you develop a buffering and dosing routine, and you start to see coraline spread, that brown algae will be a thing of the past!


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

so here are today's reaqdings i was wondering what you all think of these

PH=8.0 
No2 = <0.3mg/l
KH = 10
NH3 = 0
Ca2 = 420 (21 drops with the API test kit)

now how to figure dKH? and how do i start to find balance?


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

hey Paco can you see them now???? sorry folks just trying to help a new user out


----------

